# True Blood



## AzKittie74

Anyone else getting into the new series on HBO?
It isn't scary (yet) but I'm hoping that it might get alittle darker.


----------



## Spooky1

My wife and I love the books, but we don't get HBO.


----------



## Sinister

I have watched the first two episodes and so far am not impressed. It's okay, but it's pretty run-of-the-mill. Everyone seems to act around Anna Panquin's character of Sookie and not as stand alone individual's with the exception of the actress who plays Tara. I, too, hope it gets better, because I would like to see more Horror oriented shows on TV. If it doesn't, I'm afraid it's going to be harder and harder to pitch a legitimate series that studios will be willing to produce and get behind.


----------



## Sinister

New character being added for season two:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/15064


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's some set pics from the upcoming season 2 of the show.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10267


----------



## Sinister

No big surprise here; HBO is renewing the series for a third season.

Despite my earlier post, I am now a steadfast fan of the show. Besides me and Haunti, there has to be other fans of the show here. Lets hear ya sound off! 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16933


----------



## Spooky1

We just finished season 1 on DVD and I just switched to HBO so we can watch season 2.


----------



## kallen

we don't get hbo but picked up the first seasons 1-4 on dvd........ please tell me it gets realy better!!!!! 

I'm waiting for laurrel hamiltons anita blake made for televison (probable hbo,etc.) but who knows how bad it will get hacked....


----------



## skeletonowl

I watched some of it and found myself laughing a bit. I felt like it was corny and campy kinda. I wasn't taking it very seriously. It is good to have a show with a horror-like theme that is popular right now. My sister is adicted!


----------



## Hauntiholik

HBO series 'True Blood' launches real Tru Blood bottled beverages to be sold in stores this fall

I am SOOOOOO gettin' some!


----------



## beelce

I watched the first season, just because it's supposed to be about Louisiana vampires...I feel the same as Skeletonowl...campy and corny
And again Hollywood totally misrepresented New Orleans and Louisiana.....
Still, the show does have some entertainment value...blood, sex, drugs, and the walking dead, are all fun to observe...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like the show. Yeah, we laugh at the country-bumpkin characters and odd placement of swamps but it does have entertainment value.

I can't imagine the show being very scary at anytime in the plot. Civilized vampires drinking synthetic blood..not very scary. I think it is more like Sookie's most Excellent Adventures with Vampires.


----------



## Sinister

It is a campy show for the most part. Although the synthetic blood is a thread throughout the series, it isn't the focal point. There is more actual blood drinking as the series goes on, and yes, I almost tuned out by the time four episodes had aired. You have to stick with it. It _does_ get better. The characters tend to, pardon the pun, _suck_ you in. 

Interesting Kallen bringing up Laurel K. Hamilton's Anita Blake vampire series. I would have thought Anita would have been at the forefront of shows being created like this. Hamilton's stories are FAR better written than Charlaine Harris' "books." I don't know what too much was like after _Obsidian Butterfly_ though, because Anita just became a vampire whore as opposed to the kick ass monster slayer of the adventures that came before it, so I tuned out. I wouldn't mind seeing a return to the material that got me hooked in the first place, nor would I mind seeing an actual series if they handled the source material correctly.

And Haunted Bayou, if you can point out ANY films that handle southern themes, or Horror correctly these days, please, by all means, point me in that direction, man.


----------



## RavenLunatic

*I'll admit to starting to watch this show this summer. And stuck with it due to boredom lol. Earlier in the summer they were showing all of the episodes from last season, so I figured I'd give it a try. The ridiculous accents and sex (yeah i know huh! me saying this is shocking lol) almost turned me off of the show. But then that boredom thing kicked in and I stuck with it. The story's getting a little more interesting and the sex a lot wilder. BUT there is more of a story now to go with the sex lol. so if you like porn, bad accents and making fun of people go for it. i mostly find it funny to see what insane thing they'll think we wanna see next. *


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

I have gotten into the show, there is some not so good acting but none the less some things keep ya in suspense.. I think the women like it more than the men because there is some plot to the sex.. not your average run of the mill porn lol But I have to admit I am addicted. I have watched worse.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sinister said:


> And Haunted Bayou, if you can point out ANY films that handle southern themes, or Horror correctly these days, please, by all means, point me in that direction, man.


LOL! Being from south Louisiana, I cringe when anything is set in the state. I almost never like a movie set in LA because it is just sooooo stereotyped. We all live in a swamp, we all are dancing in the streets of New Orleans even when it isn't Mardi Gras and of course...voodoo is rampant. I usually forgive the bad accents just because not everybody is good at that. Of course, the movie people do what they can to try to make it interesting so if they need a swamp where there shouldn't be one then OK, it is fiction but it seems every movie is the same. It would be like every movie based in the midwest being like FARGO. Nothing but caricatures:googly:.



CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN said:


> not your average run of the mill porn


You mean like that orgy in the last episode. LOL! OMG, I was telling the hubby "man, there is a lot of sex in this series" His response, "It is Alan Ball, there was a lot of sex in Six Feet Under too"


----------



## Spooky1

Hauntiholik said:


> HBO series 'True Blood' launches real Tru Blood bottled beverages to be sold in stores this fall
> 
> I am SOOOOOO gettin' some!


I'll have to get a bottle for my desk at work. It would be expected of me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

All I want to know is, when does Bubba show up? There are probably some out-of-work Elvis impersonators that could use a job.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For any fans of the show -

HBO has announced that on May 25, 2010, it will release the 5 disc *True Blood: The Complete Second Season *on DVD and Blu-Ray.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=13833


----------



## Sinister

A Season Three teaser. A very brief glimpse of a downed Eric Northman (Alexander Skarsgard) and not much else. I so hope this next season is far better than the last. I like too many of the characters to walk away because of lackluster writing:

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14567


----------



## Hauntiholik

Anybody watch the first True Blood minisode "Eric & Pam"? I got a good laugh out of it.

first true blood minisode is available online


----------



## The Creepster

Hey that dude stole my outfit.........with the sparkly shorts


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom

the second one, "Jessica", is now out:

http://www.hbo.com/true-blood/insid...WZObnWSmUlOUmWilAxFKLFIoz0-N0M-PYGDkZGQHlXSkn


----------



## Sinister

The one about Jessica was much better than the first one. I am hoping she has a more prominent role in this season than last. With all the Maryann nonsense they had going on in season two, Ms. Hamby sort of got lost in the shuffle and she is one of the more interesting characters on the show.


----------



## Hauntiholik

True Blood Minisode #3 Sookie Lafayette Tara 





True Blood - Minisode #4 - Sam 





True Blood - Minisode #5 - Bill





True Blood - Minisode #6 - Jason


----------



## The Watcher

Yeah, I hate it. I can't remember the start date. So I hear the music, think oh boy. Then they show those teasers. I wish they would do it, like the old Dark Shadows. I would watch it every day.


----------



## Hauntiholik

It's starts back up on June 13th!


----------



## The Watcher

Thanks Haunti. My wife keeps telling me also. I just can't remember. This time of the year here is just crazy.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN

Love the show!!! Even if some things are corny, its good imagination in parts and who wouldnt wanna be with a vampire!!! I would take a vampire any day


----------



## bobzilla

*True Blood Season Three............*

Anyone watching the new season of True Blood ? I think it's looking really good so far !


----------



## Hauntiholik

Season 3: Comic-con 2nd Half Preview

http://www.hbo.com/#/true-blood/about/video/comic-con-second-half-preview.html/eNrjcmbOUM-PSXHMS8ypLMlMDkhMT-VLzE1lztcsy0xJzYeJO+fnlaRWlDAXsjFyMjKyMbJJJ5aW5BfkJFbalhSVpgIATuUXOA==


----------



## Hauntiholik

Tonight we find out that Sookie is a *****.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I read the books, so I already know what she is


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> I read the books, so I already know what she is


Hush child!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(my lips are sealed)


----------



## Hauntiholik

RoxyBlue said:


> (my lips are sealed)


Don't get near any other vampires. They'll get the truth from you.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I absolutely LOVED tonight's body count!!!!!!!!!!!!

The episode is also 10 minutes short


----------



## Sinister

I thought you didn't get HBO?

Last season there was at least an episode or two that was like that. Just like they skip a week before the end of the season, but this year it was a couple of weeks in when they did it. Wonder if they will do that again this year?

Alan Ball does love his little games.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rumors are that a film is already being discussed?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16630


----------



## RoxyBlue

I would like to see the film hold truer to the books than the HBO version.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I would go see it. 

Knowing how Alan Ball works though he'd leave the "ending" wide open so you'd hurl empty refreshment containers at the "to be continued...." that is splashed across the screen.


----------



## Rahnefan

I searched and couldn't find an existing thread for this show - sorry if I missed it.

Spoiler Alert, naturally.

The latest episode (44) was really something. Just overflowing with good acting, so much so that it's hard to know where to start. The recurring quality is outstanding versatility of the actors and the changes of personality that they believably portray.

The casting of Fiona Shaw as a witch (2 witches, actually) was more than clever and ironic (she was Harry Potter's magic-loathing Muggle aunt, Petunia Dursley - get it? Get it??); it was brilliant, because she is amazing. Not only does her Southern accent pass my (high) scrutiny, Marnie has a realistic personality that is _entirely_ distinct from the (also realistic and obviously well-researched) voice, manner, and intellect of the character who possesses her (Antonia, a witch executed during the Inquisition). For four years we've been rooting (kind of) for the vampires, but Antonia makes her case with such purity, passion, and simplicity that you can't help but get behind her. I can't say enough good about Fiona Shaw.

If you were impressed before by Nelsan Ellis as a flamboyant gay drug dealer, how much moreso now that his character is possessed by a ghost now, who is a woman with acutely feminine gestures and movements that are _entirely_ distinct from Lafeyette's.

Both break-up scenes with Hoyt and Jessica were hard to watch. But the dreamed one especially, I think. When Hoyt hears that Jessica is serious, Jim Parrack puts on a face so desperate you cannot help but believe it - the character truly thinks he will die without her.

The biggest juxtaposition though is by Alexander Skarsgard as a totally different Eric Northman. I haven't read any of the books but there is just no way this can last. He seems way more "blank slate" than reformed, and when his memory returns, surely all this will go.

Tara (Rutina Wesley) also assumes a very specific new focus, convincingly - and considering that Tara is a pathological liar, that's saying something.

Great stuff, all around. The whole season has been full of great stuff.

Last episode, Sam Tramell portrayed Tommy Mickens (Marshall Allman's character) in the guise of Sam's regular character (Sam Merlotte), and it was nothing less than perfect. He looked like Sam but that was as far as it went. Tramell totally channeled Tommy Mickens.

What else...I'm actually feeling bad for poor Andy and I hope he turns it around...baby Mike is the cutest baby ever on TV...Sookie is still naked and still beautiful, LOL...Jason is still hilarious...Terry and Arlene are a joy to watch.

I feel I lack the vocabulary to write about this all very well but it's just really good. I like anything that is really well done. This series is excellent. It is the only television show I watch anymore, discounting what the kids might have on.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Friends at work say this is something to watch. Still need to check it out, but you make it sound worthwhile. Is this an HBO thing?


----------



## Rahnefan

Yep. You can view it online too, at hbogo.com. In HD no less.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I can see how I'll be spending my lunch hour tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Rahnefan

Do yourself a favor friend: start with Episode 1.

But here's probably my favorite scene from the entire series, in season 3:


----------



## Spooky1

The show has deviated so far from the books lately I haven't gotten around to watch more than the first episode this season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rahnefan said:


> I searched and couldn't find an existing thread for this show - sorry if I missed it.


Here's the thread you missed:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12507&highlight=True+Blood


----------



## Rahnefan

Roxy, should I move this there? I honestly did search for it, with and without quotations...


----------



## Acid PopTart

Spooky1 said:


> The show has deviated so far from the books lately I haven't gotten around to watch more than the first episode this season.


I know, it's a shame because the books are really good. Second season I've gotten half way through and they really deviated, I was actually getting too mad at the show. But I actually did enjoy the show.... I just had to start viewing them as two different things (which is difficult) same as the X-Men movies being different from the comics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rahnefan said:


> Roxy, should I move this there? I honestly did search for it, with and without quotations...


Not a problem I sent a note to JT since he's the mod for this forum. He or one of the supermods will merge it for you.


----------



## Rahnefan

You continue to rule.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As for the series, Spooky1 and I are of one mind - it's deviated so far from the books we loved that neither of us is inclined to watch it.


----------



## Rahnefan

I'm glad I didn't read them yet then! That is always a disappointing thing. Do the mood or spirit adequately survive translation to film, such as with Harry Potter or the X-Men?

I really can't say enough good about Fiona Shaw, she's great.


----------



## Acid PopTart

Rahnefan said:


> I'm glad I didn't read them yet then! That is always a disappointing thing. Do the mood or spirit adequately survive translation to film, such as with Harry Potter or the X-Men?
> 
> I really can't say enough good about Fiona Shaw, she's great.


To be honest.... they didn't do as well atmosphere wise as HP or X-Men, which is maybe why I can watch all of that without much issue. (Although I still twitch a bit over their choice for Rogue and Storm.) As a screenplay writer, I'm actually very lost as to why they didn't stick to the books better. (Granted, they're successful, I am.... well not.)

Some parts I felt they were really dead on and I enjoyed..... I need to go re-watch and see.


----------



## Rahnefan

Irony: Terry and Arlene asked the church for help with their ghost problem and it was Jesus who helped them. Was that intentional, you think?


----------



## highbury

This season has been a bit of a mess...


----------



## Spooky1

They have gone so far off book now, I doubt another season will have anything from the books in it.


----------



## Lord Homicide

** POSSIBLE SPOILERS **

Thank God I haven't read the books. I got suckered into watching this show by my girl. Turns out it wasn't so bad in the beginning but holy hell, what's going on now?

Too bad Bill is ending up the way he is - he used to be cool. Eric is pretty cool actually.

@Spooky1: So y'all don't watch True Blood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Yes, he watches it now and then We both watched the first season, but the more it strayed from the book storylines we loved, the less interesting the show became.


----------



## Lord Homicide

How far away from the main story has it veered?


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It is on another planet by now.....I didn't even watch the last 2 episodes.


----------

